

Ready-to-hand: Your Computer is an Extension of Your Mind - chaosmachine
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/heidegger-tools/

======
chaosmachine
Some interesting discussion on Metafilter:

[http://www.metafilter.com/90075/If-keyboard-lag-is-
discontin...](http://www.metafilter.com/90075/If-keyboard-lag-is-
discontinuity-in-our-selves-whats-a-JRun-error)

